# 1998 2.4 Nissan Frontier belt question



## doug2060 (Nov 25, 2011)

1998 Nissan Frontier
2.4 Liter 4 Cylinder
Automatic
42,000 miles

My grandma called me today to come look at her 98 Frontier. She told me her belts were squealing. I had her pop the hood and had a look. They were loose and not just loose but felt brittle. I didn't bother tightening them and just told her I would replace them and do a tune up as she had been asking me to do it for several weeks. She bought the truck new in late 1997 and never drives it. It has 42,000 miles on it.

I didn't pay attention to the belts I just noticed 3 and dropped the hood. Are all three the same belt? When I look it up on the parts store website I only find 1 size/type.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are 3 differant belts and all are of a differant size: P/S, A/C and alternator. I highly recommend getting your belts from Nissan. They aren't that expensive and are a lot better than most aftermarket belts. If you have to use aftermarket, use Bando brand, which is the OE part supplier to Nissan.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

doug2060 said:


> 1998 Nissan Frontier
> 2.4 Liter 4 Cylinder
> Automatic
> 42,000 miles
> ...


I've had a '98 Frontier 4-cylinder for 7.5 years now, purchased with 100K miles on it, but mines a 5 speed. I want to say that it, and my friend's 2002 with same engine (his is automatic) both have AC belt squeal for a second at start up.




doug2060 said:


> 1998 Nissan Frontier
> 2.4 Liter 4 Cylinder
> Automatic. I didn't pay attention to the belts I just noticed 3 and dropped the hood. Are all three the same belt? When I look it up on the parts store website I only find 1 size/type.


No, all three belts are different sizes, see below. But the belts are among the easiest to change and tighten of any I've come across.

Belt part numbers and sizes:
Alternator/water pump Nissan 02117-90513 Gates/CarQuest 7355 9.5mm x 920mm

Power steering Nissan 02117-25023 Gates/CarQuest 9495 Goodyear Gatorback 17494 12.5/13mm x 1260mm

AC Nissan 02117-92523 Gates/CarQuest 9365 12.5/13mm x 935mm


----------



## doug2060 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, I found them after a little homework.


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Is there a quick measurement to determine when each is at the correct tension lke a quick tap with a ratchet and amount of deflection?


----------



## csagenlee (Oct 18, 2010)

@ sointense with belt you really want as little deflection as possible. If they are too loose then they will slip off the pulleys and shred...and that's a pain.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't want "as little deflection as possible" because then the belt would be too tight and wear out the bearings. The FSM usually provides a tension spec in which a belt tension gauge is used to measure the amount of deflection. Most people don't adjust them that way and do it by "feel."


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Thanks csagenlee!


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Yes the belt gauge I was wanting to not deal with since I don't have one. W as thinking along the lines of letting a specif tool rest on the belt with slight downward push, what the spec might be 3mm 10 mm


----------

